
OpenStack spins out its Zuul open source CI/CD platform - imbiased
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/21/openstack-spins-out-its-zuul-open-source-ci-cd-platform/
======
colemickens
I'm confused. Why is this article talking about it being a CI/CD platform when
this Medium article [1] talks about it like an API Gateway with routing
features. Surely it's not both?

[1]: [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/open-sourcing-
zuul-2-82e...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/open-sourcing-
zuul-2-82ea476cb2b3)

Further, the TC article is about Zuul v3, whereas the Netflix blog post from
today is announcing Zuul v2? I feel like I must be missing something?

Edit: Just a matter of crazy timing and name conflicts. It appears that
they're entirely separate things.

~~~
dankohn1
They're two different projects:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/grouping=landscape&landscape=servi...](https://landscape.cncf.io/grouping=landscape&landscape=service-
management,ci-cd&organization=netflix,open-stack)

------
super_trooper
Link doesn't work for me. I tried using Zuul + Jenkins before as a multi-
master Jenkins solution, it was easy to set up but the lack of synchronized
build numbers between masters made it a no-go.

